# Jamis Venture Elite's 2008 or Trek 2.3 c or Trek mandone 4.5



## wheakory (Jul 6, 2008)

What bike would you choose out of the three that would be a good quality bike for simple Tri's and road riding? I know that Jamis has the better shifters and is 18.75 pounds.
Jamis Venture Elite 2008 
Trek 2.3 2008
Trek Mandone 4.5 2008


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wheakory said:


> What bike would you choose out of the three that would be a good quality bike for simple Tri's and road riding? I know that Jamis has the better shifters and is 18.75 pounds.
> Jamis Venture Elite 2008
> Trek 2.3 2008
> Trek Mandone 4.5 2008


The Trek 2.3 and Jamis Ventura Elite are both aluminum frames with carbon forks. The Ventura has an edge with the shifters and wheelset, whille the Trek has the edge with the 105 crankset. Both have lifetime (to the original purchaser) warranties on frames, but Trek has a 5 year on forks, while Jamis is lifetime. 

The Madone 4.5 is exactly the same fork, component group and wheelset as the 2.3, so the carbon frame is the only difference. If your emphasis is going to be of a more competetive nature, I'd think the aluminum frames would have an edge for a variety of reasons. If comfort and longer rides were more important to you, then the extra $$ for carbon would be worthwhile. All of this assumes that the geometry and (all important) fit of the bikes works for you. IME, fit matters most.

One thought. If you're entering into the $2,000 market, you might want to take a look at the Specialized Tarmac Elite, or the Roubaix Elite if the Tarmac's position is too aggressive for you. Both are quality bikes and offer good value for the $$.


----------

